# bad molt = no legs



## Lois15 (Jun 11, 2008)

My Chinese mantis molted today for the first time. Her legs had been stuck in the old skin all day, so i tried to help her out. Both of her back long legs came off and the others are crippled. Her front graping legs still work fine. Will she live? Should I try hand feeding her after a few days?


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 11, 2008)

It will be very unlikely for your mantis to make it. Sorry.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 12, 2008)

She will live, but only until her next molt I am afraid. With no back legs she will not be able to molt again. So sorry! :mellow:


----------



## Lois15 (Jun 12, 2008)

Today she looks better... I guess her middle legs still work because she is useing them to hang on to the underside of a leaf. Do you think two legs will be enough to hang by while she's molting? Maybe she'll survive?


----------



## MantidLord (Jun 12, 2008)

No. Especially with two middle legs. The back legs are its main support. I'm sorry.


----------



## Orin (Jun 12, 2008)

I had an S.carolina that I forgot to move up cages as she grew and messed up her back legs so that they were not usable. I moved her to a perfect molting cage with no sticks and screen lid and she molted to adult and her back legs are now useful again and almost look normal. She's just getting used to having usable back legs again. You've got a shot.


----------



## Lois15 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thats good to hear! So do you think that i should take every thing out of her cage and attatch some screen to the lid? She is still pretty small and the cage is big enough, so i dont think not having enough room was a factor.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea, screen or some of the veil netting, they like tohang onto that too.


----------



## Lois15 (Jun 13, 2008)

So why cant there be any thing else in there with her? If it will give her something else to hang on to?

Would some really thin fabric work? Should it be glued on to the lid flat? (She's in a plastic deli cup with a plastic lid)


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 13, 2008)

Hmm, the glue sounds like an idea. However, I've never heard of anyone trying that. Umm, if you really decide to do that, please tell us the results!


----------



## Lois15 (Jun 13, 2008)

If you dont glue it then what do u do? I also thought of just putting the fabric undernieth the lid... id that what you do?


----------



## Giosan (Jun 13, 2008)

My chinese had the same problem. It would look as if she was on a swing when she would hang up side down  When she molted, she got her legs back. Though they were weak and very crippled. Her front legs also became worse, i guess they could not bare to hold her body.

She died, as she could not hang with those legs after the molt.


----------



## MantidLord (Jun 13, 2008)

I hope you prove me wrong, and the mantis survives. good luck.


----------



## Lois15 (Jun 13, 2008)

She died today...  I found her on her back, and she didnt look good.... when I flipped her over she still didnt move. She was my favorite too...


----------



## thesexymantisboy (Jun 14, 2008)

Im sorry. My mantis died today as well. It sucks


----------

